# Harpiscord lovers here on talk classical? here are the deprofundis seal of approval



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok my opinion ain't worth peanuts, i dissected speechies harpsicord players of renaissance since a while, i went underwater swim down under, the sphere or ocean if you will of finest Harpiscords players here what i have and love so mutch, a list of released mostly naxos and brilliant classical released.

Ockay i love a lot, mister Glen Wilson has a harpsicord player he fantastic and i bless this man whit honnesty.Just like mister Vartolo, my blessing once again for this other player.

Ockay here are my favorite whiteout, fooling around in no particular order

Giles Farnaby(my favorite) , Frescobaldi, Storace, gabrielli, Cavazzoni, Richardson, Sweelink, Byrd, Buxtehude first batch on naxos

Than secondo, D'anglebert & Hassler on das brilliant classic.

But i may had forgot tedieously other releases, pardon my lazzyness, but i dont wont this post to be exaustive and pretencieous, only the flame of passion, music moreso Keyboard music, in particular, i will do another post on organ work Merulo, Trabaci per se i love analyse in the depth, thus said focus on listen over and over and over.. you get the idea.

Best wishes to you all on talk classical, excuse my past behaviour, i had a phase when i had so mutch pressure i were post-traumaticly anger to death about my neighbor abusing law an order , this is criminal and would send em to me like 17 times in 2 weeks , just to annoy, harrased , own?? me but eventually they would pack up and leave... * But dont care it's old stuff, karma tell me, my news neighbors are good they seem more ockay, *but let's acknowledge the following, i civilized myself more, and i dont play music in my sleeping room only living room at reasonable volume, this neighbor his an ok sweet old lady, of canadian french decent, she is ockay whit my music, but out of mutual respect and courtoisie i decided to stop amplified music at 10 o' clock p.m , than i used my cordless headphone, the sound a bit awfull(reception but if im close i guess it's ockay (i have sony cordless headphones).

I follow a protocol, soft music in thee morning i.e Morning mood Grieg per se or lute music something quiet to wake up, than when later at least 11 o'clock a.m i can put my uber heavy stuff, let's take Godflesh, noise genra, loud stuff, than during after noon i do exercized i walk fast like 40 mins a day, than after souper time i need polyphony of renaiissance or medieval lore stuff.

Before i go to bed, i put keyboard music, now here is when i used my cordless headphone at 10 p.m, like i said i sometime have insomnia so i listen to charming , sweet, relaxing keyboard music or piano classic or jazz

P.s when i exercized i listen to music whit ipods, but this is when it get all mish mash, i have about any genra that i dig.Have a nice day folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you've heard Jean Marc Aymes's Mayone, interleaved with Gesualdo motets, I think you'll like it. 

Froberger is a composer you may enjoy too. Vartolo's recording is well worth hearing. 

The other harpsichord music you may enjoy is Louis Couperin's preludes. Not François. The preludes are improvisatory and some people make them very moving.

Is there any Bach that you would like? I don't know. Have you heard Gustav Leonhardt's DHM Art of Fugue? It may work for you.

The volume of a harpsichord is not so loud, it's best to not turn up the volume too much. If you really want to respect your new neighbour, think of exploring clavichord recordings.


----------

